# Denim blue...and a G220



## boez (Sep 3, 2007)

First use of my Meguiars G220 and I'm please with the results.

Denim blue must be one of the most frustrating car colours I've ever owned! In sunlight it looks gorgeous but on a duller day its flat as a pancake!

Click for bigger picture...


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi,
Great results i've recently purchased the G220 and will be testing it out on the better half's car first  
How do you find the G220? it comes highly recommended

Regards Yan


----------



## boez (Sep 3, 2007)

Dolfan said:


> Hi,
> Great results i've recently purchased the G220 and will be testing it out on the better half's car first
> How do find the G220? it comes highly recommended
> 
> Regards Yan


Allow yourself a lot more time than you first think! About 2 hours each for each side, same for roof and bonnet combined (so 6 hours in total). Dont know if thats slower than typical but includes washing and claying the area first. Oh, and thats just for one pass. It was recommended to do the same again but with a finer polish.

Its actually very easy to use, not much more to it than the halfords type rotary polisher but its recommended that you only polish in 12/18 inch squares. Like other members I agree that its hard to mess up if you select the right polish and pads. In fact subborn deeper scratches left me holding the polisher almost stationary in the same area for quite a few seconds (of course the random action would still see some movement) and it took a while to take off sufficient clear coat to lessen the scratches. Best advice, start gentle and rub harder as your confidence and feel improves :wink:

----------------------------------------------------

This from Rich at Polished Bliss:

as promised, here is a wee note on the best method to use with your new 
polishing kit...

To correct swirls and other moderate to heavy defects (fine scratches 
and etching) on your car, you will need to start out with Menzerna 
RD3.02 using a Menzerna Polishing Pad (orange). Working at speed 4-5 
using moderate pressure should see you able to correct ~95% of the 
defects with a couple of attempts per panel - to achieve a higher level 
of correction would require either switching the pad for the Menzerna 
Compounding Pad (white), or else resorting to the power of a rotary 
polisher, which are professional tools that need a lot more time to 
master. With the bulk of the correction done, you will need to switch to 
Menzerna 85RD using another Menzerna Polishing Pad. Working at speed 4-5 
with light pressure should see you produce the maximum possible gloss, 
which you will then want to seal in using either a wax or a sealant. 
Here is an illustrated guide to polishing Audi paint (ignore the pad 
choice, it was written before the Menzerna Pads came out, so is a little 
out of date)...

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/showthread.php?t=50080

I hope that helps, if you have any more questions please don;t hesitate 
to fire away.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

boez said:


> Dolfan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Hi boez,

Thanks for the info it's much appreciated

Kind regards Yan


----------



## catch (Jul 31, 2008)

sexy!


----------

